# Any help for a non powering gameboy micro



## lpoolm (Aug 22, 2020)

Hi, so I bought a faulty gameboy micro, the console does not charge, you plug the adaptor in and the lights flash on then off. The seller said they tried a new battery but that didnt work, the charge port looked damaged so thought it could be that.
Since then I picked another one up with the exact same issue so I know its not the charge port now, its something internal.
I have searched and the only thing I could find was it could be the fuses around the port, F1 and F2. I have checked these and both seem fine so now stumped again.
The charger works so not that (have 2 to try) I havent tried a new battery but assumed not that as previous seller said tried that on one of them so any other routes to check would be great.
Thanks


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 22, 2020)

lpoolm said:


> Hi, so I bought a faulty gameboy micro, the console does not charge, you plug the adaptor in and the lights flash on then off. The seller said they tried a new battery but that didnt work, the charge port looked damaged so thought it could be that.
> Since then I picked another one up with the exact same issue so I know its not the charge port now, its something internal.
> I have searched and the only thing I could find was it could be the fuses around the port, F1 and F2. I have checked these and both seem fine so now stumped again.
> The charger works so not that (have 2 to try) I havent tried a new battery but assumed not that as previous seller said tried that on one of them so any other routes to check would be great.
> Thanks


Try a new battery yourself


----------



## gamesquest1 (Aug 22, 2020)

I had a micro that didn't power on and I simply used an external battery charger to recharge the original battery and it worked fine after that, pretty sure lots of the batteries are just too dead for the console to charge itself.

something like this should be fine and they are dirt cheap
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TP4056-M...430077?hash=item41fed7cdfd:g:IOUAAOSwjfhcr18x


----------



## lpoolm (Aug 23, 2020)

Thanks, will try a new battery, will update with results!


----------



## lpoolm (Sep 13, 2020)

So took out the battery it came with and charged it externally and worked fine but still wouldn't charge.
Bought a new battery and same issue will not charge?
Plug it in and the blue light comes on then off.
I've tried charging it turned on. It does seem to charge it for about 3/4 mins but then also goes off!?


----------



## Ozito (Sep 21, 2020)

Just to clear up some questions.

Does the unit power on at all with any battery?

Have you tried another charger?

Have you connected the GBM to a lab psu, if you have, does it power on?


----------



## lpoolm (Sep 22, 2020)

Yes, both start and work perfect with a charged battery, they just will not charge. 
I have two different chargers neither are charging them.


----------



## Ozito (Sep 24, 2020)

Check if the resistor in the image is ok.

It has 4.6V - 4.8V across it when charging the battery.
If it's burned then the battery won't be getting it's juice.


----------



## lpoolm (Sep 26, 2020)

Ozito said:


> Check if the resistor in the image is ok.
> 
> It has 4.6V - 4.8V across it when charging the battery.
> If it's burned then the battery won't be getting it's juice.




Thanks for this. I seem to be getting 2.2? Its probably worth swapping as I currently have nothing to lose!


----------



## Ozito (Sep 26, 2020)

Don't just yet, it still seems to be within acceptable range.
Check the voltage on it when the charger is plugged.

Also what numbers does it say on the resistor?

-Edit-

*2.2 ohms or volts?
*
-Edit2-

I tried to find what voltages were present when charging the battery.
This is what I could find.
I noticed that the voltages change small amounts depending on the battery charge so there might be small differences when you do your measurements.

Anyways, using this as reference maybe could help you find what voltage is missing and hopefully pinpoint what component is failing.

If you do find anything it would be appreciated if you could post it


----------



## lpoolm (Sep 27, 2020)

Ozito said:


> Don't just yet, it still seems to be within acceptable range.
> Check the voltage on it when the charger is plugged.
> 
> Also what numbers does it say on the resistor?
> ...



thanks for the detailed reply.
I measured 2.2ohms but reading back your message maybe I should have been checking in volts?
I will go over those measurements over the next few days and hopefully find a variance on what you have highlighted.
Thanks again for your time and input!


----------



## Ozito (Sep 27, 2020)

lpoolm said:


> I measured 2.2ohms but reading back your message maybe I should have been checking in volts?


Yeah that was actually a bit vague.
What I wanted to convey was that if you were missing 4 volts on the resistor then it might be burned since it's not conducting.
 My thought was that you could either measure the resistance and see if you had an open line (O.L) which would mean it was dead or see if it had 4 volts on both sides of it which would mean it was conducting thus not dead.

But the way you did was not wrong either, it gave you 2.2ohms which means it's conducting.
Although mine has a resistance of 1.2ohms. That's why I also was wondering what markings you had on your resistor if it says 2R2 on it for example then its value is correct with what your multimeter is showing.

Let's hope for the best. Whatever you do though, don't bin them.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 27, 2020)

lpoolm said:


> Thanks for this. I seem to be getting 2.2? Its probably worth swapping as I currently have nothing to lose!


Your multimeter might just not be accurate enough to measure such low resistances.


----------



## lpoolm (Sep 29, 2020)

Ozito said:


> Yeah that was actually a bit vague.
> What I wanted to convey was that if you were missing 4 volts on the resistor then it might be burned since it's not conducting.
> My thought was that you could either measure the resistance and see if you had an open line (O.L) which would mean it was dead or see if it had 4 volts on both sides of it which would mean it was conducting thus not dead.
> 
> ...


----------

